# NYC Penn Station Question



## kenbyrddogg (Apr 19, 2017)

Is there a machine within NYC Penn Station where I can buy a Metrocard? And what level is it on?


----------



## jis (Apr 19, 2017)

kenbyrddogg said:


> Is there a machine within NYC Penn Station where I can buy a Metrocard? And what level is it on?


Depends on what you mean by "within Penn Station". It is very hard to tell where Penn Station ends and the 34th St Penn Station 7th Ave Subway station begins, or for that matter where the 8th Ave 34th St subway station begins. They are all intertwined together.

So if you just go to the so called "Arrival Level" (lower level) and follow the main corridor either towards 7th or 8th Ave, you will find NY Subway stations with many Metrocard machines.

Also LIRR ticket machines will dispense a Metrocard in conjunction with an LIRR ticket.


----------



## PVD (Apr 20, 2017)

Some of the newstands might sell them also, but I don't remember.


----------



## Maverickstation (Apr 20, 2017)

Just go to the LIRR level there are dozens of MTA machines by each subway entrance (8th Ave and 7th Ave sides).

Ken


----------

